# Canon AV-1 Battery recommendation



## sergeh (Feb 28, 2011)

Can anyone recommend me a decent fairly inexpensive battery that would work on a Canon AV-1? By inexpensive I mean a battery that doesn't cost $10!


----------



## compur (Feb 28, 2011)

Any PX28 or 4LR44 battery.  They sell for about a buck apiece on eBay.


----------



## sergeh (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks compur, really wasn't sure if those would work.


----------

